# Georgii Cherkin (Pianist)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I really enjoy his versions Moonlight Sonata (1st Mvt) and Fur Elise. He achieves a flatter sound, that is still very soulful to my ears.

Take a listen:

(74) Georgii Cherkin LIVE - YouTube 

Thoughts?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

edited.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Cherkin has a preference for orchestral arrangements.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> Cherkin has a preference for orchestral arrangements.


That he does, and I enjoy them. It adds a nice texture to the classics. Listen to his Alla Turca, I may prefer it to Gould's even! Very smooth.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Georgii Cherkin said:


> I have arranged this prelude in a quite innovative way, featuring very fast alternation in the main theme between the piano and the orchestra. The middle part is even more emotional and influential with the support of the strings and even the woodwinds. And the step by step getting back to the main theme again with mysterious pizzicatos until the bombastic final again with fast alternation of the piano and the full orchestra until the piece finishes with the beautiful ethereal passage of the piano, as if nothing had happened before.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The arrangement of Rachmaninov's Prelude is disappointing. There's a stark quality to the music that disappears with the orchestral contribution - I'll pass on Mr. Cherkin and recommend Richter who goes it alone.


----------

